# Photo Tips?



## h_mossy (May 19, 2017)

Where would we post info/questions about taking photos, and how to improve them?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2017)

Im sure there's stuff on the web.
sharp focus
good light
tripod helpful
usually focus on staminode.
F11 a good place to start for depth of field
non distracting background.

see Dots photos....................she's an expert.


----------



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

What is your starting point? What equipment do you have? What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2017)

I've shared many tips about photography here on Slippertalk. Awhile back, I put them all together in one post. You can find it here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=343174&postcount=16


----------



## coronacars (May 19, 2017)

That's a lot of great info!


----------

